
Indian Democracy Is Fighting Back - ashleshbiradar
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/12/indian-democracy-fighting-back/604129/
======
ashleshbiradar
"The party(BJP) is daring Indians to choose what they want India to be."

